# Oblivion IV install wont work



## Powerserg (May 25, 2009)

When I bought the game online when i try instal it the bar would go half way and it would say missing Data 4 is there a way i can recover Data 4 so i can play oblivion


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Powerserg, welcome to TSF.
May I ask where you have purchased it from? Have you tried redownloading the installer? It may be a corrupt file.


----------



## Powerserg (May 25, 2009)

I had bought this game from Direct2Drive


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try downloading the game again if they allow it.


----------



## Powerserg (May 25, 2009)

i have but it doesnt have data 4


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Contact Direct2Drive and sort this out. I'd really like to say something else but, its on the the server to allow you to download it properly.


----------

